# Ship Repair Pictures



## graysonlad (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi. Not sure where to put this thread, but here goes.
I am trying to put together a couple of illustrated talks on ship repairing. I want to do this so that I can share my memories of life in the yard and the ships I knew, I also want to raise money for charity. 
What I am trying to find are photos of yards, men, and the skills they used. e.g. Welders. Riveters. Riggers. Blacksmith. Platers. Joiners. Shipwrights. Ships in various states of repair. Not to leave out my own trade electrical.
I started my apprenticeship in 1953 in Clovers Yard Birkenhead. I have posted elsewhere looking for info on the yard.(A)


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Graysonlad ...

Is this the sort of pic you are looking for ?

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/73866

If so, please PM me about it.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

Hello Graysonlad
Check this web site it has a wealth of photographic images on ship building from a yard just up the coast from you http://www.dockmuseum.org.uk/archive/categories.asp?subject=Shipbuilding

Ron


----------

